# ADAC...I'm cancelling.



## fofeg101 (Feb 17, 2013)

I've decided I'm not going to renew my ADAC membership when it is due and I know I have to give three months notice prior to the renewal date. When I originally emailed ADAC enquiring about membership I had fairly quick replies in very good English. I recently emailed them enquiring about their air repatriation service, I was actually hoping to get a reply which would confirm I was eligible for it with our Partner Plus cover, after some delay I received a reply in German, which was hard to decipher with Google Translate, I could make out that it was telling me to read the handbook which came with my cover, again, that's all in German and would take an age to transpose into Google Translate. In the event of an emergency the last thing I want is some Krout playing silly beggars when I'm in panic mode. If I were a German speaker ADAC would be a real bargain, and there's nothing over here that comes close for the price, but as I say, if I'm panicking an extra hundred quid would be cheap to get me out of trouble. I had the feeling that once they have your money they aren't too fussy about hunting down one of their English speakers to answer a query.


----------



## westbay (Feb 17, 2013)

They certainly make it difficult to leave.  I emailed them and told them I would not be renewing the following year.  Over the next 6 months I continued to receive ever increasingly threatening emails telling me that I had to pay that year’s subs.  On 4 occasions I copied my original email (yes it gave the required 3 months notice) in both English and by translation but they refused to accept.   

They continued to send me the magazine (pretty useless unless you’re a German reader) for a whole year – I in turn wrote ‘not known’ and returned to sender.  Stuck to my guns and finally they stopped.  

Wouldn’t trust them in an emergency if you’re not fluent German speaker or live on Germany.


----------



## Teutone (Feb 17, 2013)

I don't think a simple email to cancel will be accepted. You have to POST a letter. Just copy and paste:
(expect the stuff in brackets of course).
Send it so that they RECEIVE it 3 month prior by international signed for.



Joe Bloggs                  (your name and address)
123 Sample Street
Someheretown
AB1 3CD


Betreff: Kuendigung Mitgliedschaft Nr XXX (membership number)                     Datum: 3 month prior

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

bitte nehmen Sie zur Kenntnis das ich hiermit meine Mitgliedschaft Nr XXXX(your member ship number)
zum XXX (here the date when it runs out( kuendige. 

Ich bitte um Ihre schriftliche Bestaetigung. (Asking them to confirm in writing)


mit freundlichen Gruessen

SIGNED


----------



## fofeg101 (Feb 17, 2013)

westbay said:


> They certainly make it difficult to leave.  I emailed them and told them I would not be renewing the following year.  Over the next 6 months I continued to receive ever increasingly threatening emails telling me that I had to pay that year’s subs.  On 4 occasions I copied my original email (yes it gave the required 3 months notice) in both English and by translation but they refused to accept.
> 
> They continued to send me the magazine (pretty useless unless you’re a German reader) for a whole year – I in turn wrote ‘not known’ and returned to sender.  Stuck to my guns and finally they stopped.
> 
> Wouldn’t trust them in an emergency if you’re not fluent German speaker or live on Germany.


I paid my membership fee by credit card, which is difficult to cancel if you use it for a reoccurring payment, I should have paid by debit card, I could have cancelled a debit card payment easily.


----------



## fofeg101 (Feb 17, 2013)

If you call their breakdown number, even in Germany, from a mobile phone, which you will do 99% of times, it costs €0.46/min, so, if you have "pay as you go" mobile you need to have plenty of credit on it. I know the AA have a 0800 number here but I'm not sure how much it costs to call that from a mobile phone.


----------



## Teutone (Feb 17, 2013)

fofeg101 said:


> If you call their breakdown number, even in Germany, from a mobile phone, which you will do 99% of times, it costs €0.46/min, so, if you have "pay as you go" mobile you need to have plenty of credit on it. I know the AA have a 0800 number here but I'm not sure how much it costs to call that from a mobile phone.



I broke down before Christmas in the middle of the night and EMAILED them on their emergency email address and they rang me back!


----------



## cooljules (Feb 17, 2013)

fofeg101 said:


> I've decided I'm not going to renew my ADAC membership when it is due and I know I have to give three months notice prior to the renewal date. When I originally emailed ADAC enquiring about membership I had fairly quick replies in very good English. I recently emailed them enquiring about their air repatriation service, I was actually hoping to get a reply which would confirm I was eligible for it with our Partner Plus cover, after some delay I received a reply in German, which was hard to decipher with Google Translate, I could make out that it was telling me to read the handbook which came with my cover, again, that's all in German and would take an age to transpose into Google Translate. In the event of an emergency the last thing I want is some Krout playing silly beggars when I'm in panic mode. If I were a German speaker ADAC would be a real bargain, and there's nothing over here that comes close for the price, but as I say, if I'm panicking an extra hundred quid would be cheap to get me out of trouble. I had the feeling that once they have your money they aren't too fussy about hunting down one of their English speakers to answer a query.



your a bit of a idiot.  1 you cant even spell kraut... and 2, me and others have said on here, we have used them in a emergency and never had a problem..


----------



## cooljules (Feb 17, 2013)

westbay said:


> They certainly make it difficult to leave.  I emailed them and told them I would not be renewing the following year.  Over the next 6 months I continued to receive ever increasingly threatening emails telling me that I had to pay that year’s subs.  On 4 occasions I copied my original email (yes it gave the required 3 months notice) in both English and by translation but they refused to accept.
> 
> They continued to send me the magazine (pretty useless unless you’re a German reader) for a whole year – I in turn wrote ‘not known’ and returned to sender.  Stuck to my guns and finally they stopped.
> 
> Wouldn’t trust them in an emergency if you’re not fluent German speaker or live on Germany.



im not fluent in Geman or live ON Germany...

I take it you didnt try to cancel the correct way then...

Oh the magazine is still quite interesting even if your not a German reader.


----------



## cooljules (Feb 17, 2013)

fofeg101 said:


> If you call their breakdown number, even in Germany, from a mobile phone, which you will do 99% of times, it costs €0.46/min, so, if you have "pay as you go" mobile you need to have plenty of credit on it. I know the AA have a 0800 number here but I'm not sure how much it costs to call that from a mobile phone.



what do you care? your cancelling are you not?


----------



## fofeg101 (Feb 17, 2013)

cooljules said:


> your a bit of a idiot.  1 you cant even spell kraut... and 2, me and others have said on here, we have used them in a emergency and never had a problem..


Just to correct your grammar, it should read "a bit of an idiot" not "a bit of a idiot" and "...used them in an emergency" not "...used them in a emergency". There's no need to thank me.


----------



## cooljules (Feb 17, 2013)

fofeg101 said:


> Just to correct your grammar, it should read "a bit of an idiot" not "a bit of a idiot" and "...used them in an emergency" not "...used them in a emergency". There's no need to thank me.



i wont, so im no good at english, but at least if i was like you trying to insult a german i would know how to spell kraut correctly.......

Oh, i also guess your one of these people, that when they goto another country, only stick to, and expect everyone to speak to you in english.  jaja warum nicht, ich bin eine auslander....und alles welt nur englisch sprect.

im sure my written german is sehr schlect, aber i least i try in what every county i goto.

JUst love how you slag off the ADAC, without ever needed them, when lots of people HAVE needed them and got good help..

For you tommy, ze breakdown cover ist over..........................


----------



## fofeg101 (Feb 17, 2013)

cooljules said:


> i wont, so im no good at english, but at least if i was like you trying to insult a german i would know how to spell kraut correctly.......
> 
> Oh, i also guess your one of these people, that when they goto another country, only stick to, and expect everyone to speak to you in english.  jaja warum nicht, ich bin eine auslander....und alles welt nur englisch sprect.
> 
> ...


For your information I did spend time in Germany, 1963, I saw enough of it then and I've no wish to return there any time soon. English is now the International Language, they'd better get used to it.
P.S. Haven't I taught you anything, your grammar is getting worse.


----------



## Teutone (Feb 17, 2013)

fofeg101 said:


> For your information I did spend time in Germany, 1963, I saw enough of it then and I've no wish to return there any time soon. English is now the International Language, they'd better get used to it.
> P.S. Haven't I taught you anything, your grammar is getting worse.



well, since 1963 a lot has changed in Germany. A bit narrow minded of you IMHO, you should give it another go I think.


----------



## coolasluck (Feb 17, 2013)

Well when i cancelled i got letters and just ignored them and never had a problem,mind you it was sent in german so i didnt have the time to translate e.t.c.
I have decided that from this year i want to renew and this time keep the membership does anyone know the number or have it at hand.
I have to say i have heard of nothing but good things about their service.


Has anyone broken down in the u.k in a 7.5 tonner any issues on call outs with regards to the aa whom adac use????????????


----------



## Tony Lee (Feb 17, 2013)

I must have joined a different ADAC. I renew my membership by going into their shopfront sometimes months late when I arrive to start my trip. I never get mail or magazines because I asked them not to send it, and the one time I had problems in the middle of Morocco we were looked after like royalty.


----------



## cooljules (Feb 17, 2013)

Teutone said:


> well, since 1963 a lot has changed in Germany. A bit narrow minded of you IMHO, you should give it another go I think.


no dont say that, i wouldnt want to bump into him on one of my trips............


----------



## cooljules (Feb 17, 2013)

fofeg101 said:


> For your information I did spend time in Germany, 1963, I saw enough of it then and I've no wish to return there any time soon. English is now the International Language, they'd better get used to it.
> P.S. Haven't I taught you anything, your grammar is getting worse.



well you have taught me your a bigger idiot that i first thought.

a lot has changed in 50 years, just seems not your attitude..........


----------



## hextal (Feb 17, 2013)

I think this thread has to be in the running for the "blowing things out of all proportion" award 2013.:lol-053:


----------



## northernspirit2001 (Feb 17, 2013)

Just calm it you two....there's no need to be rude. 

We are all sorts from all backgrounds here but are still nice to each other


----------



## cooljules (Feb 17, 2013)

northernspirit2001 said:


> Just calm it you two....there's no need to be rude.
> 
> We are all sorts from all backgrounds here but are still nice to each other



i wasnt the one saying i was going to cancel as they dont speak my language and i wouldnt trust them as they wont and never want to step foot into germany again.   

seems a few people have used them with good results who dont speak german.


----------



## cooljules (Feb 17, 2013)

runnach said:


> Hows tricks, CJ, back all good or, you still living off the efforts of others??



nah backs stills bad and your point is?  ever used the ADAC?


----------



## cooljules (Feb 17, 2013)

runnach said:


> My point is, how do you manage to put together a van with a bad back and, are you still living off the fruits of others???
> 
> I tried ADAC once, I now manage very well with a shifter..........



i didnt manage to get the van together, i have 2 very bad knees that dont work well so hows that living off the fruits of others?


----------



## Hughman (Feb 17, 2013)

Well, I've found ADAC to be very good. We've used them in Slovakia and the UK - dead easy; phone call, helpful German person who speaks English, and usually within half an hour or so, the local breakdown service arrives. 

3 calls in the last year, on 2 different vehicles - price and service knock spots off the competition.


----------



## cooljules (Feb 17, 2013)

Hughman said:


> Well, I've found ADAC to be very good. We've used them in Slovakia and the UK - dead easy; phone call, helpful German person who speaks English, and usually within half an hour or so, the local breakdown service arrives.
> 
> 3 calls in the last year, on 2 different vehicles - price and service knock spots off the competition.



cant fault that at all.  my german is ok for a insel monkey, but they came quick when i needed them.  so they need 3 months notice if you want to cancel, the jerrys have some differant and pretty strict rules esp where paperwork is concerned but when in rome as they say....

Last time was in the AA and used them directly, he was more of a cowboy than roy rogers.


----------



## Le Foot (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm really sorry to hear all the bickering about ADAC service. I am first year member, and as with most of you, had no problem in setting up the membership. On my instigation, several other members of the 'owner's club I belong to also joined. I have tonight had a skype call from one of my friends in Spain who has had cause to use ADAC. He is absolutely singing their praises. Said as soon as he was connected to their agent in Germany and asked for English, the agent immediately switched to fluent English and organised everything...keeping in half-hourly contact with him until all was resolved. Even now, while he is waiting for parts, ADAC are liasing between the Spanish Garage and my friend..keeping him informed on the progress.
  I'm not sure that I took a recurring payment when I joined...I just gave my credit card number as I would in any one off payment...how would I know if it was going to be recurring?
  So far...everyone that I have heard of that has needed to use them..the reviews have been excellent, and now I know someone personally, I shall be going off to Spain the week after next, feeling comfortable that I and dear hubby, are safely covered.

 Jackie


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Feb 17, 2013)

fofeg101 said:


> I've decided I'm not going to renew my ADAC membership when it is due and I know I have to give three months notice prior to the renewal date. When I originally emailed ADAC enquiring about membership I had fairly quick replies in very good English. I recently emailed them enquiring about their air repatriation service, I was actually hoping to get a reply which would confirm I was eligible for it with our Partner Plus cover, after some delay I received a reply in German, which was hard to decipher with Google Translate, I could make out that it was telling me to read the handbook which came with my cover, again, that's all in German and would take an age to transpose into Google Translate. In the event of an emergency the last thing I want is some Krout playing silly beggars when I'm in panic mode. If I were a German speaker ADAC would be a real bargain, and there's nothing over here that comes close for the price, but as I say, if I'm panicking an extra hundred quid would be cheap to get me out of trouble. I had the feeling that once they have your money they aren't too fussy about hunting down one of their English speakers to answer a query.



Hello
If you go into panic mode when you break down and have to speak to a krout/kraut perhaps foreign travel is not for you.

Blue Skies


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 17, 2013)

coolasluck said:


> Well when i cancelled i got letters and just ignored them and never had a problem,mind you it was sent in german so i didnt have the time to translate e.t.c.
> I have decided that from this year i want to renew and this time keep the membership does anyone know the number or have it at hand.
> I have to say i have heard of nothing but good things about their service.
> 
> ...



Iwas going to join, as so many people sing their praises. However at the moment i drive a 7500kg self build, and in their terms and conditions that is listed as an exclusion!!


----------



## fofeg101 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm on the road at the moment, I can't use up anymore mobile valuable broadband credit, until I return home. I shall contribute more when I do.:wave:


----------



## coolasluck (Feb 19, 2013)

Seahorse said:


> Iwas going to join, as so many people sing their praises. However at the moment i drive a 7500kg self build, and in their terms and conditions that is listed as an exclusion!!




Thats an interesting one ,is that a problem with the adac in the u.k, as i hear its widely used abroad for 7.5 tonners.
I could do with looking at their terms and conditions.What cover have you gone for instead then?


----------



## Harmergeddon (Feb 19, 2013)

I have often contemplated going for ADAC cover but so far has chosen not to. Mainly because my european wide cover with europ assist is only £60 and having had to use them and found their service top class. I would however take out ADAC cover if/when i do a road trip to morroco as my cover currently does not cover north africa. A footnote my current cover covers vehicles upto 5.5tonnes which means my 4.6tonne twinnie is in.


----------



## Rockerboots (Feb 19, 2013)

I am comming up to my first year of membership with ADAC and am happy to say that i`ve not had to use their service so far. I contacted them by email first and within a couple of days they phoned me & took my details, i was told by the guy i spoke to that he would process my application and call me back in 20mins with a membership number, this he did as promised (which is more than can be said about some english firms i`ve delt with) and my paperwork came thro` promptly.
  They made a good first impression and inspired confidence that i`d made a good choice at a fair price and i`ve read more positive reports than negatives so i hope that if i do need them they will live upto a minimal expectation.

Andy


----------



## coolasluck (Feb 20, 2013)

Seahorse said:


> Iwas going to join, as so many people sing their praises. However at the moment i drive a 7500kg self build, and in their terms and conditions that is listed as an exclusion!!







I have just been looking at their terms and conditions seahorse and unless i need to go to specsavers i cant see the exclusion for 7500kg selfbuilds.


----------



## fofeg101 (Feb 23, 2013)

cooljules said:


> your a bit of a idiot.  1 you cant even spell kraut... and 2, me and others have said on here, we have used them in a emergency and never had a problem..


Your right, I am a bit of "A" idiot, your the clever one because I'm the idiot who is retired and still paying a shed load of income tax every year. How many more spongers are there on this forum?


----------



## hextal (Feb 23, 2013)

:lol-049::lol-049:Can you two just :shag:and get it over with


----------



## hextal (Feb 24, 2013)

I feel I've missed some epic back story to this slanging match.


----------



## Yogihughes (Feb 24, 2013)

You have!


----------



## fofeg101 (Feb 24, 2013)

runnach said:


> fofeg101 has a point, all he did was lay out HIS concerns with being a ADAC member, obviously air medivac is high on their agenda, then you get a fanny like CJ jumping in calling OP an idiot.
> 
> If CJ is so fond of Germans and Germany, then perhaps he should piss off over there, but I doubt very much he would receive the same fringe benefits he receives over here, don't work, get everything paid for him, maybe more money can be had from US, to pay for his self build?
> 
> ...


Runnach, thanks for the support , in addition, my Dad, and his generation, fought a War so's we wouldn't have to have German as a first language so I'm beggared if I'm going to start speaking it now.


----------



## Coyspurs (Feb 24, 2013)

Now I remember why I did not become a full member of this forum, to many judgemental and criticizing members, a shame because it may tar other members with the same brush


----------



## rottiontour (Feb 24, 2013)

fofeg101 said:


> ............. my Dad, and his generation, fought a War so's we wouldn't have to have German as a first language so I'm beggared if I'm going to start speaking it now.



My full respect to your father and his generation, he is one of the millions fighting for freedom and willing to give his life. The result is not only a free Britain but as well a free Europa, he could be proud of that.
By the way today the third generation of children after the war is just growing up, times did change drastically and this is not so amazing, cause 70 years did pass in the meantime....70 years in freedom....the success of your father. 
And there were other thousands of men and women after him, who safeguarded the freedom and democracy in Europa against other threats, e.g. the communism. As well they gave their lifes or were willing to risk their lifes. As well the result is the free Europa of today.

As far as I understood, this is a motorhome community, people who profit of the freedom of today and travel a lot and want to see foreign countries like I do. For sure it is not necessary but for me it simply is a sign of respect to the foreign baker or  butcher to give him at least a friendly "good morning" in his language. And then the further discussion could be done in english, very comfortable and I do not feel like a beggar learning some words in a foreign language, it is simply a sign of respect for me.

By the way, I learned from my father and my british friends that politeness and fairness are typical british attitudes......is this wrong or is anybody participating  in this thread not British?  Please excuse, only a bad joke.

Back to the subject of the thread. Cancelling of the contract with the ADAC has to be done in a legal way. Legal way means with a postal letter and with your own handwritten signature on it and within a specific timeframe stated in your contract . An email is not valid cause your handwritten signature is missing.
The language of the letter does not matter, but some posts before the german letter is perfect.

Sorry for my broken english, but I´ll give my very best.

Regards
Bernd


----------



## Devonlad (Feb 24, 2013)

I have travelled all over Germany in Summer & Winter dont think there is many parts I have not been (Coach Tour Driver) always found them to be very helpful.
I now have some nice friends there, the good thing is most speak English which helps.
I now intend to use my Motorhome now to go back there, so many people to visit & stay parked up free as they all own hotels I stayed at :dance: So will use ADAC


----------



## cooljules (Feb 25, 2013)

runnach said:


> fofeg101 has a point, all he did was lay out HIS concerns with being a ADAC member, obviously air medivac is high on their agenda, then you get a fanny like CJ jumping in calling OP an idiot.
> 
> If CJ is so fond of Germans and Germany, then perhaps he should piss off over there, but I doubt very much he would receive the same fringe benefits he receives over here, don't work, get everything paid for him, maybe more money can be had from US, to pay for his self build?
> 
> ...



you know very little about me, want to make up some more stories? yes was a tv programme, your point being?


----------



## cooljules (Feb 25, 2013)

runnach said:


> fofeg101 has a point, all he did was lay out HIS concerns with being a ADAC member, obviously air medivac is high on their agenda, then you get a fanny like CJ jumping in calling OP an idiot.
> 
> If CJ is so fond of Germans and Germany, then perhaps he should piss off over there, but I doubt very much he would receive the same fringe benefits he receives over here, don't work, get everything paid for him, maybe more money can be had from US, to pay for his self build?
> 
> ...





fofeg101 said:


> Your right, I am a bit of "A" idiot, your the clever one because I'm the idiot who is retired and still paying a shed load of income tax every year. How many more spongers are there on this forum?


do not call me a sponger, im far from it, so many words sat behind a computer screen


----------



## cooljules (Feb 25, 2013)

runnach said:


> I assume you are in gainful employment, paying tax & NI?



its nothing to do with you


----------



## Admin (Feb 25, 2013)

Please don't make me put people in the naughty corner 

Can we get back to the topic of the thread and cut out the personal attacks? :rulez:

Thanks


----------



## lufcdave7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Admin said:


> Please don't make me put people in the naughty corner
> 
> Can we get back to the topic of the thread and cut out the personal attacks? :rulez:
> 
> Thanks



Instead of threatening people en-masse with 'the naughty corner' and asking them to get back on topic, you might want to consider banning the trouble maker who called a poster an IDIOT!
The last time I was on this forum, the same individual was upsetting members and questioning the honesty of the Station Inn at Ribblehead.
Grow a pair for Gods sake and sort the problem!


----------



## Kontiki (Feb 25, 2013)

I am also considering leaving ADAC when my membership is due for renewal. I have been with them for 3 years & my reason is a bit different but also due to their lack of communication.
My membership was due in Feb. I was leaving the UK before the end of Dec. I called ADAC in early Dec to try to renew but told it was too early. The one I spoke to seemed really helpful & sent me a form I could printout sign, scan back in the email back. She told me to do it before we left at the end of Dec. & everything would be ok.
While we were down in Spain a letter arrived at my home saying there was a problem with my payment??? & they couldn't process it, I still have the original & all the details were correct?? The letter stated that unless it was paid by the 14th January I wouldn't be covered. Luckily my daughter & family were flying out to stay with us & she brought the letter (which didn't arrive in the UK until after the 14th & to me in Spain near the end of Jan. I emailed them, I wrote to about 5 different email addresses over the week my daughter was with us. We ere on a campsite until the 4th Feb. & despite numerous emails trying to get a response my daughter rang them when she got back to the UK to be told that it had been processed that day.

I still have not had any confirmation by email despite the number I have written, so my reason for leaving is their lack of communication. Can't comment on how good they are as a breakdown service as we haven't had to use them yet, but I am trying to get back to the UK with a slipping clutch so I might need their assistance but would rather not find out.


----------



## Devonlad (Feb 25, 2013)

Do try your trash folder, not just spam mail get in there. You never know. Hope your trip goes ok.


----------



## Admin (Feb 25, 2013)

lufcdave7 said:


> Instead of threatening people en-masse with 'the naughty corner' and asking them to get back on topic, you might want to consider banning the trouble maker who called a poster an IDIOT!
> The last time I was on this forum, the same individual was upsetting members and questioning the honesty of the Station Inn at Ribblehead.
> Grow a pair for Gods sake and sort the problem!



I will administer this forum in the way I see fit.


----------

